# Clean the DRO pickup



## Doodle (Aug 29, 2017)

The X axis digital readout finally went wacko so I removed the entire X axis track, sensor, and readout. I use lots of oil and it goes everywhere. I don't have covers so failure is expected. I took the sensor apart; removed the bar, everything was contaminated with oil and metal bits. Cleaned with lots of isopropyl alcohol, blew it dry, reassembled. Works great again. Took pictures...


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Aug 29, 2017)

that is good to know I am using this type  of dro for my lathe. and time is my enemy.


----------



## old toolmaker (Sep 5, 2017)

I have a very similar DRO bar and I have had it for about 6 years with no issues and all of a sudden it started loosing the reference point by .2oo" and sometimes .400".
I don't remeber the EBay seller I bought it from but it does appear to be the same as is listed as "i gaging" brand.
I will try your cleaning method and see if I can recover the use of the system.

Dick


----------

